

Microsoft Waits to Fix Your Software Bugs So the NSA Can Use Them First - rmason
http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-waits-fix-software-bugs-nsa-them-first-140237627.html

======
tzs
Overly sensationalistic and exaggerated "reporting". There's no support given
for the claim that they are waiting to fix the bugs. All that is known is that
they tell some government agencies (and also some large private customers)
about new exploitable bugs before they have released a fix for them.

